# Ryker @ nearly 8 months



## gsd_bella (Aug 6, 2006)

Love to hear any thoughts on my boy


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

I can't offer a critique, but I must say he's very handsome!


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

He is so handsome! His coat is beautiful!

Is he considered a plush coat? Cause, wow he looks like a teddy bear! I just wanna hug him!)


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

He is handsome!


----------



## gsd_lover (Aug 22, 2010)

He's very handsome!!:wub: Love the black & red colouring, very striking.


----------



## Helios (Aug 29, 2010)

Omg! What a handsome boy,I just love the 2nd Pic!:wub::wub:


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Love him! I love the black/red plushies!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

He is such a handsome boy!


----------



## gsd_bella (Aug 6, 2006)

Thanks everyone!  

CaseysGSD - yes I guess you would call him a plush coat, he has a very thick coat and is just like a big teddy bear! He loves everyone and sits on your feet for cuddles :wub:


----------



## krisk (Oct 11, 2010)

What a handsome fellow, and those pictures are gorgeous.

krisk


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

Your Ryker is beautiful! Here's my Ryker at 8 months also  he weighs 72 lbs. now.
(great name you picked)


----------



## gsd_bella (Aug 6, 2006)

Thanks krisk.

koda00 - your Ryker is gorgeous! Love the head tilt photo! Our boys were born one month apart


----------



## wolfspirit (Dec 10, 2009)

No Critique to offer but Ryker is gorgeous.


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

gsd_bella said:


> Thanks krisk.
> 
> koda00 - your Ryker is gorgeous! Love the head tilt photo! Our boys were born one month apart


Thank you!


----------



## gsd_bella (Aug 6, 2006)

Thanks wolfspirit


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

gsd_bella - what line (west german show?) is Ryker? I LOVE his colors and his plushiness!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

He is GORGEOUS!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: Do you mind sharing where you got him from? (Just on the lookout trail for my next GSD in the future) PM me if you wouldn't mind  Thank you!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

bianca said:


> He is GORGEOUS!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: Do you mind sharing where you got him from? (Just on the lookout trail for my next GSD in the future) PM me if you wouldn't mind  Thank you!


:happyboogie:

A sibling for Miss Molly Moo? I cant wait!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> :happyboogie:
> 
> A sibling for Miss Molly Moo? I cant wait!


Sometime in the future....when she is perfectly well trained...maybe in 10 years :rofl:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

he's all poofy!!!! very handsome teddy bear errr.... German shepherd you have there.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

He looks like a bear.  

A VERY square male with flat withers but very good topline overall. He is not stacked well, but I am going to say he has good to very good angulation front and rear. His upper arm should be longer. Very good color and pigment. Can't see his pasterns or feet.


----------



## gsd_bella (Aug 6, 2006)

Minnieski said:


> gsd_bella - what line (west german show?) is Ryker? I LOVE his colors and his plushiness!


Umm.. I think so :blush: his sire is Kwint vom Juerikstall and his dam is a Nitro von Tronje daughter



bianca said:


> He is GORGEOUS!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: Do you mind sharing where you got him from? (Just on the lookout trail for my next GSD in the future) PM me if you wouldn't mind  Thank you!


Thanks, he gorgeous both in looks and in nature :wub: 

Will PM you re his breeder 



KZoppa said:


> he's all poofy!!!! very handsome teddy bear errr.... German shepherd you have there.


 Thanks! 




lhczth said:


> He looks like a bear.
> 
> A VERY square male with flat withers but very good topline overall. He is not stacked well, but I am going to say he has good to very good angulation front and rear. His upper arm should be longer. Very good color and pigment. Can't see his pasterns or feet.


Thanks so much  Any tips for a better stack next time? (Besides cutting the grass down a bit) :laugh: I know his front legs aren't completely straight under him


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

Looking good Bella 
I cant get over the similarity between his half brother and him
Good luck with him


----------

